# Boiled Peanuts...



## GonnaSmoke (Aug 15, 2021)

...is a treat down south and it's the time of year when green peanuts are readily available and I got my hands on about 15 lbs. Into the sink for a triple rinse before cooking. These are what we call Virginia jumbos or white skinned peanuts. I prefer the red skinned Valencias, but they're harder to find around me as most farmers I know plant the jumbos...







I have many different recipes for boiling them to include Cajun spicy with Zatarain's crab boil and cayenne pepper to raise the heat, a salt and vinegar taste with white vinegar, plain with just salt, but my favorite way, and the one that I get the most comments about, is with ham hocks and salt. Get a pot of water and a smoked ham hock boiling, add salt to taste...






After a few minutes, put the peanuts in, put the lid on, and return to a boil...






Boil until desired tenderness, for me that's anywhere from 4 to 6 hours, turn off the heat, and let them sit in the pot until desired saltiness and juiciness are reached. Add water as needed while boiling. Peanuts will absorb most of their saltiness during this resting time so I taste the water to be sure the salt content is to my liking. The peanuts won't get any saltier than the water they're in. Drain in a colander and eat, but keep the ham hock, I like snacking on the meat part. Most of the time the ham hock cooks all to pieces as you can see some of the meat in this picture...






This is actually about half of what I cooked. I give some away, we eat some, and I freeze some in quart Ziploc bags. I reheat them in a microwave right out of the freezer and I believe that they taste just as good as when they come out of the pot.


----------



## Displaced Texan (Aug 15, 2021)

Wow, this forum continues to impress. That looks and sounds really good. Love the counter tops and back splash as well.


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Aug 15, 2021)

Thank you Tex.


----------



## TNJAKE (Aug 15, 2021)

Heck yeah bud that's something we love as well. Thanks for the recipe. Here's my favorite way to make them.......





						Cajun Boiled Peanuts
					

Afternoon fellas and non fellas. Wanted to share a true southern snack with yall. Down here and all across the south you can get hot boiled peanuts at just about any gas station and even at roadside stands. It's a real treat. Heres my take.....  Start out with 2lbs of raw peanuts. Place in large...




					www.smokingmeatforums.com


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Aug 15, 2021)

Thanks, Jake. I've done them almost the same as your recipe, but never thought about with the jalapenos, gonna give that a try next time.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Aug 15, 2021)

One of my fav is to make boil pnuts.


----------



## jcam222 (Aug 15, 2021)

Man I LOVE boiled peanuts. I’m going to have to try to source some in Ohio from somewhere. I’ve had spicy ones quite a few times. The salt and vinegar and the ham hock both would be phenomenal!!


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Aug 15, 2021)

jcam222 said:


> Man I LOVE boiled peanuts. I’m going to have to try to source some in Ohio from somewhere. I’ve had spicy ones quite a few times. The salt and vinegar and the ham hock both would be phenomenal!!


Thank you, Jeff. For the salt and vinegar, I add vinegar until I can just taste it in the water. It's interesting when people try them for the 1st time and I don't tell them about the vinegar. It takes them a minute to figure out what they're tasting, but then the light bulb turns on and they always like them.


----------



## cal1956 (Aug 15, 2021)

its getting near peanut harvesting  time so i thought i would tell folks how to freeze them so they can enjoy them year round 
1st get the freshest peanuts you can , then wash them but DO NOT boil them , after washing them just put them in a zip lock freezer bag  covering the peanuts  with water  then freeze  
 these peanuts will stay  just like the day they were picked for over a year , i am still  eating peanuts bought last Sept !!
i know a lot of people will boil them then freeze them but thats the WRONG way  if you want them to taste fresh picked months later


----------



## gmc2003 (Aug 15, 2021)

Those look great GS. The wife and I were just down in Georgia and I didn't see any roadside sellers this year. Plenty of watermelon for sale but no peanuts. 

Point for Chris


----------



## cal1956 (Aug 15, 2021)

the peanut harvest starts the LAST week of Aug.  depending on the weather and is over by mid to late Oct.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Aug 15, 2021)

Sounds good. Must be some law that restricts Raw Peanuts to South of the Mason/Dixon Line. I know Of Boiled Peanut but have never had them or saw Raw Nuts to make them. Must be available as Fresh Roasted Peanut can be had off Street Vendor Carts, in cities...JJ


----------



## cal1956 (Aug 15, 2021)

the problem with "green" peanuts is the shelf life after picking
peanuts MUST be kept cool after they are picked and they mold very quickly  after picking,  so its imperative that they be picked , transported and frozen within a very short timespan if they are to be used for boiling ,  once they dry OR mold  they are useless for boiling , last year i bought 100 lbs straight from the  farm in Mississippi put them in the back of our SUV and drove straight back all the way to our home here in Colorado with the air conditioning blowing on them and without stopping took them out, washed and froze them before  we even  stopped to take a breath!!!! thats how sensitive they are !!!


----------



## Cody_Mack (Jun 5, 2022)

Amazon has the Valencia peanuts, and others:


Rick


----------

